# ¡enhorabuena i92guboj!

## the incredible hurd

[forums-announce] New Global Moderator: i92guboj

Sé que contribuirás aún más con la comunidad y aún así tus esfuerzos son sencillamente admirables. Seguro que esto te abre las puertas para nuevas metas ¡ánimo!

----------

## achaw

Grandes noticias, muy merecido. Y un orgullo para este subforo.

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Felicitaciones al artistformerlyknownas6thpink  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias a todos.

Ésto realmente ha sido una sorpresa para mí más que otra cosa. Bunder contactó conmigo ayer para decirme que los moderadores querían charlar conmigo. Ya que se me concede el honor, intentaré servir de la mejor forma que sepa. Aún me queda "papeleo" por hacer y eso, así que por ahora, soy un simple moderador novato sin papeles ni nada  :Razz: 

En cualquier caso, en lo que a mi respecta, seguiré siendo un usuario más del foro como lo he sido siempre.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## abecedarix

Me sumo a las felicitaciones, muy merecido el nuevo status, con todo lo que ha colaborado en este subforo (y en otros supongo que también)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Annagul

Mi más sincera enhorabuena, i92guboj. Me alegra muchísimo que te hayan propuesto el papel de Moderador, y sin duda que te lo mereces porque eres un usuario de bastante nivel. ¡Lo que he aprendido leyendo tus interesantes comentarios!

[mode_peloteo=off]  :Wink: 

----------

## sirope

XDXDXDXDXDXDXD   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Felicidades! Ya era hora! xD

----------

## ackward

Felicidades, un reconocimiento merecido.

----------

## JotaCE

Felicidades Sensei

----------

## Stolz

¡enhorabuena y bienvenido!

Estoy seguro de que harás un estupendo papel. Yo hace tiempo que me preguntaba cuanto tardarían en reclutarte.

Disfruta de los nuevos botoncitos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bontakun

me sumo a las felicitaciones... la verdad es que esta mas que merecida... pues para aquellos que revisamos en foro con cierta periocidad nos es de extrañar que seas un EX-usuario reconocido con aportes certeros que sirven de mucho para quienes somo unos novatos en el mundo linux...

felicidades

----------

## gringo

Felicidades chavalote !  :Smile: 

Seguro que cumplirás de sobra con tu nuevo rol en estos foros !

saluetes

----------

## demostenes

Completamente de acuerdo con todo lo dicho... ¡no podían haber escogido mejor!

Salud y a disfrutarrrrrrr     :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lanshor

Jeje, otro que se suma a las felicitaciones y te da la enhorabuena  :Smile: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Felicitaciones y gracias i92guboj por las ayudas desinteresadas un agradecido de este foro

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que te sea leve!!   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Que te sea leve!!  
> 
> Salud!

 

Esta es la respuesta con más sentido   :Laughing: 

Gracias a todos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vodung

Me sumo a la felicitaciones.

Que sigas para adelante !

He aprendido de muchas cosas gracias a tus comentarios que me sirvio mucho.

Mucha suerte !

----------

## Coghan

Tío, esta estrellita en el curriculum te debe quedar de lujo.

¡Suerte!

----------

## sag

Felicidades

Hes estado buscando tu primero post, creo que es este, 

¿Me he equivocado?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1826693-highlight-.html#1826693

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Tío, esta estrellita en el curriculum te debe quedar de lujo.
> 
> ¡Suerte!

 

Quedaría mejor con un cheque a fin de més   :Laughing: 

 *sag wrote:*   

> Felicidades
> 
> Hes estado buscando tu primero post, creo que es este, 
> 
> ¿Me he equivocado?
> ...

 

Sinceramente, no recuerdo mi primer post. Yo, como todos los mortales, llegúe aquí buscando ayuda, no aconsejando. De eso hace unos años ya. Y lo único que puedo hacer ahora mismo es dar gracias a toda la comunidad de Gentoo -y del OSS en general- por lo que me han aportado, lo que me han enseñado, y por facilitarme la vida tanto en general.

Saludos a todos  :Wink: 

----------

## opotonil

Felicidades, señor moderador.   :Wink: 

Salu2.

----------

## antogc

pues nada enhorabuena y a seguir currando por que este foro vaya  a mas y mas...

----------

## skormel

Me alegra que un paisano llegue a ser moderador de este foro.

Enhorabuena, y a seguir viéndonos por aquí.

Un saludo.

----------

## sefirotsama

Felicidades i92guboj.

¡¡¡Que se besen!!!

Lo primero que pensé al leer el título del tópic es que ya te habías casado... Seguro que lo harás muy bien, no vamos a darte mucha guerra.

----------

## johpunk

felicitaciones   :Very Happy: 

----------

